# Pictures of BIG YARN store Review



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

I celebrated my birthday this past week-end and there is one place that I have wanted to visit for a long time. So I brought my camera and with permission took some pictures. The store is Webs in North Hampton, MA. We were helped on with professional courtesy. The store was clean and well lit. The warehouse was well organized with row after rows of yarn. It was a wonderful experience.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Now I can't wait to go. An excursion like this would be sooooo fun.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

AllyMu said:


> Thanks for sharing. Now I can't wait to go. An excursion like this would be sooooo fun.


That place is fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup: I figured just once in my lifetime that I should visit webs. I came away with some of the $2 treasures also. The warehouse is something else again. I got some wool for a felting project in the near future.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love Webs. And I'm taking classes at Webs to help my knitting along. I love it. AWESOME!

Thank God I live close enough I can just jump in the car and take a short ride to Northampton. Yay!


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

wow!! wish i lived closer!! i'd go broke living by one so i guess it's a good thing!!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It's a good thing they don't have stores over here in the UK, I'd be moving my bed in there, and getting take aways. You would have to blinker me, and tie my hands behind my back, if I was ever to be fortunate enough to visit the States and go there.


----------



## DOLDOL (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh my you make me miss my days of traveling to Northampton for work. I loved being able to shop at Webs and would come home with a suitcase full of yarn. Fortunately that was before the airlines charged for checked luggage!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> I celebrated my birthday this past week-end and there is one place that I have wanted to visit for a long time. So I brought my camera and with permission took some pictures. The store is Webs in North Hampton, MA. We were helped on with professional courtesy. The store was clean and well lit. The warehouse was well organized with row after rows of yarn. It was a wonderful experience.


OMG!!

I am sooo Jealous!! But happy for ya!! My birthday present was a trip to the yarn store too!!! But not nearly this big!!! I would be broke!!
Congrats!!
Myra :mrgreen:


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! What a wonderful sight! I wish I have some places like that in my area....


----------



## SeaSharp (Jun 1, 2011)

The first time I went to WEBS I knew I had died and gone to heaven. My heart palpitated. The "garage" is beyond description. If you live in New England, it's worth a trip to Northampton. There are 5 colleges in the area: Smith, Mt Holyoke, Amherst, UMASS and "Frisbee U". Lots to do and see beyond knitting. Grab a BFF and leave the kids and husband at home!! :shock:


----------



## SeaSharp (Jun 1, 2011)

The first time I went to WEBS I knew I had died and gone to heaven. My heart palpitated. The "garage" is beyond description. If you live in New England, it's worth a trip to Northampton. There are 5 colleges in the area: Smith, Mt Holyoke, Amherst, UMASS and "Frisbee U". Lots to do and see beyond knitting. Grab a BFF and leave the kids and husband at home!! :shock:


----------



## ritter (Mar 19, 2011)

WOWWWW I would LOVE to have store like that in my town. You are a luck gril


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

SeaSharp said:


> The first time I went to WEBS I knew I had died and gone to heaven. My heart palpitated. The "garage" is beyond description. If you live in New England, it's worth a trip to Northampton. There are 5 colleges in the area: Smith, Mt Holyoke, Amherst, UMASS and "Frisbee U". Lots to do and see beyond knitting. Grab a BFF and leave the kids and husband at home!! :shock:


That is what I said to the girl at the counter. "So this is heaven"
:lol:


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

JJMM88 said:


> Wow! What a wonderful sight! I wish I have some places like that in my area....


You made my day. I am glad that I took and posted the pictures. It was a fun day. An experience I will not soon forget.
:-D


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > I celebrated my birthday this past week-end and there is one place that I have wanted to visit for a long time. So I brought my camera and with permission took some pictures. The store is Webs in North Hampton, MA. We were helped on with professional courtesy. The store was clean and well lit. The warehouse was well organized with row after rows of yarn. It was a wonderful experience.
> ...


Myra, I put a dent in my credit card. That's for sure. Mary :-o


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I love Webs. And I'm taking classes at Webs to help my knitting along. I love it. AWESOME!
> 
> Thank God I live close enough I can just jump in the car and take a short ride to Northampton. Yay!


Next time you go there tell them I posted pictures of my visit on KP :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Visiting the WEB site is something I love to do but to smell and touch and see all at once------OVERLOAD OVERLOAD---__ What a WONDERFUL day. Happy Birthday - belated a- and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Visiting the WEB site is something I love to do but to smell and touch and see all at once------OVERLOAD OVERLOAD---__ What a WONDERFUL day. Happy Birthday - belated a- and thanks for the pictures.


Go to http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-patterns/
and click on the Valley yarns (that is their yarns) and there are a lot of free patterns. About 100 of them. :thumbup:


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Cool...thanks for sharing your day with us : )


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, never saw anything like this. I guess because I live in the South, they think its always warm here. Not true


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome! A crafters dream!


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Visiting the WEB site is something I love to do but to smell and touch and see all at once------OVERLOAD OVERLOAD---__ What a WONDERFUL day. Happy Birthday - belated a- and thanks for the pictures.


Thanks for the Birthday wishes. It was a good day all around. I ate out also before arriving. There was a Denneys type restaurant north of Webs along I-91 they I stopped at before arriving at Webs. So I had plenty of energy to check out this wonderland.

I looked around 2 1/2 hours inside this paradise. And yes I did use a shopping cart.  You need to have a "plan" on visiting here. Know what you need for type of yarns IE: lace, sock, dk, worsted, bulky or weaving yarn and then keep in mind a project that you would like to make. You can easily end up with yarn overload otherwise. Not that this would be a bad thing. There is so much "eye candy". 

I still need to put some yarn away from the trip. But I need to put printed out patterns with the yarn so that I can remember just what I was thinking at the time of purchase. You know .....what I would like to knit up using that specific yarn. This is the best way to buy yarn. Seeing and touching... if only for one day. :thumbup:


----------



## Mattie (Feb 14, 2011)

Long time lurker here-Webs is even more breathtaking in person. Definately worth the trip. For those who also sew, a Webs trip can be combined with a side trip to Osgoods Fabric (closed on Sat) in West Springfield, MA on Park street. Its a big warehouse full of bolt after bolt of all kinds of fabrics and not all that far from Webs. Hubba hubba.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Mary, I loved the pictures of Webs! I have spent quite a few $$$'s placing online orders with them. It was great to actually see their store.
Debbie


----------



## cwood4816 (Feb 20, 2011)

I was at WEBS this past weekend. There are fabulous yarns there. The town of Northampton has many nice stores. Some of them have many hand crafted items. If you ever get the chance to be in MA, it is worth the trip. I did a 2 hour road trip and had a terrific experience.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW wish we have one in Wisconsin!!!!!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Ya, Michigan could definately use something like that. Maybe it's a good thing it's not too close though.....


----------



## 617 (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW! I sure am glad that I do not live near this store.......I would be there everyday buying yarn!


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for giving us a peek and letting us live vicariously through your trip. I just ordered some pima/silk yarn through their website which is the best --- the gauge is always summarized, the information is there to help you calculate substitutions and the yarn just looks beautiful.

If you have not used the website, it is the best of all the yarn shopping websites I have seen. www.yarn.com


----------



## sheilae (Jan 29, 2011)

I am jealous. Will have to make sure I visit next time I'm out East. Nothing like that around here, though we do have some fabulous LYSs.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh my that's the "Disney World" of fiber lovers.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

skkp said:


> Thank you for giving us a peek and letting us live vicariously through your trip. I just ordered some pima/silk yarn through their website which is the best --- the gauge is always summarized, the information is there to help you calculate substitutions and the yarn just looks beautiful.
> 
> If you have not used the website, it is the best of all the yarn shopping websites I have seen. www.yarn.com


I am glad that so many of you enjoyed re-living my special day at Webs. It was a last minute thought to bring my camera and help keep the memory alive. And I am happy to have shared the experience with the knitters here on Knitting Paradise. :-D


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

I love WEBS and I am so jealous you are close enough to go into the store! They are courteous and friendly on the phone and e-mail also. Hats off and a hurrah to them!


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

What a great birthday present lol Do they have a web site that you could order from? What a shop lucky you.


----------



## knottynancy (May 18, 2011)

Wow! I am jealous! Awesome place to visit. My hubby would say that I was not allowed to take any money, though.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

They take credit cards! lol


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh my - what a great place. Too bad I am on the other coast. Wish they would open here


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

They have a web site and you can order on line from them. They have terrific sales sometimes. Here's the link http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> AllyMu said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing. Now I can't wait to go. An excursion like this would be sooooo fun.
> ...


I'm driving to a wedding in ME in July and have a reservation at a B&b near WEBS. I don't need any yarn since I have a huge stash, partly because of them. They used to sell by the bag. But I have dealt with them for decades and I'd like to see the place. So I'm staying in the area an extra day.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> JJMM88 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! What a wonderful sight! I wish I have some places like that in my area....
> ...


I love taking pictures of places. I took some in the Wedgewood shop in London and of the candy counters in Fortnum Mason, and in the big department store in Berlin. I always ask permission, and the people are generally bemused, but willing. I also tell them I take without flash, though in FM that turned out not to produce good pictures. The digital has been much less good in that regard than the film camera. But dig is so convenient.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Visiting the WEB site is something I love to do but to smell and touch and see all at once------OVERLOAD OVERLOAD---__ What a WONDERFUL day. Happy Birthday - belated a- and thanks for the pictures.
> ...


I liked the valley yarn I used for Afghan sweaters very much.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

debbieb said:


> Mary, I loved the pictures of Webs! I have spent quite a few $$$'s placing online orders with them. It was great to actually see their store.
> Debbie


I think your picture here is absolutely spectacular.


----------



## zoavli (Mar 29, 2011)

I wish we had stores like that in UK
Laura(zoavli)


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> debbieb said:
> 
> 
> > Mary, I loved the pictures of Webs! I have spent quite a few $$$'s placing online orders with them. It was great to actually see their store.
> ...


I never realized that so many people would enjoy the pictures. 
The camera is new and a birthday present so it paid off well that they let me take the pictures... and in a way be eyes for those that will not be able to visit the store physically. I came back with yarn that I have never had before or even dreamed of having. Like Tahki and Nashua and a few others. Just to touch the yarns was a pleasure within itself. You see the names in magazines but to see and touch... well that is an altogether pleasurable experience. And the colors are great like a rainbow. I hope each and everyone of you may visit the store.... even if it is only in your dreams. 
Happy knitting,
Mary


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my Was just light headed just looking at the pics lol Thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## Finsk Flicka (Jan 25, 2011)

dorisage said:


> Oh my - what a great place. Too bad I am on the other coast. Wish they would open here


Hi Doris, we have a wonderful, BIG Yarn store here on the West Coast, in Anaheim, Ca. They have classes in Macine Knitting, Weaving, and more, not to forget YARN GALOR !
Check it out from here. www.newtons.com 
GOOD LUCK ! :thumbup:


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. Great place.


----------



## lindiny (Feb 26, 2011)

Actually,I'm glad I'm 2000 miles away. I could get in real, big trouble there. In spite of cupbboards full of yarn, I buy more. It's like a disease.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

lindiny said:


> Actually,I'm glad I'm 2000 miles away. I could get in real, big trouble there. In spite of cupbboards full of yarn, I buy more. It's like a disease.


You have Shower of Flowers on the north west side of Denver that is a good size store. Ask me how I know. :lol:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> lindiny said:
> 
> 
> > Actually,I'm glad I'm 2000 miles away. I could get in real, big trouble there. In spite of cupbboards full of yarn, I buy more. It's like a disease.
> ...


I don't think I've asked before - where in VT are you? I love that state and buy what products I can (Cabot cheese).


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > lindiny said:
> ...


Central east side near the Conn. River. Cabot cheese is sold in some of the super markets. Hannaford may have it and I think Shaws has it. Check around or ask your grocer if he can get it.

I like YOGURT CHEESE. It has a pleasant taste. It is made by Applegate Farms. It is sliced and prepackaged. But more important is has PROBIOTICS. Magic word now a days. It is easy for me to digest when it comes to eating cheese. It is also good for your immune system. Some co-ops and Price Choppers carry this cheese. I can not always find it in the stores.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > maryinvt said:
> ...


I used to get yogurt cheese at the local farmers market, but now I just get packaged Cabot. It's in all our stores. I'll look for presliced, which can be useful.

I never knew of Hannaford until I visited the boy next door who went to Bowdoin. I used to go there to get panini, my first, for lunch.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have been there, it is great, I went with my sister, I forget what we were doing but we found a bill board announcing the store, so my brother in law decided to find it. no luck, we looked for hours, it was a sunday. he stopped at a parking lot, got out of the car stopped a strange lady on the street and asked her. (we were about 2 minutes from the place) She told us but it is closed on sundays. Brother in law decided to at least find it for future reference. GUESS what it was open due to the holidays) yippee. so we got to look. (I looked, sister bought)



maryinvt said:


> I celebrated my birthday this past week-end and there is one place that I have wanted to visit for a long time. So I brought my camera and with permission took some pictures. The store is Webs in North Hampton, MA. We were helped on with professional courtesy. The store was clean and well lit. The warehouse was well organized with row after rows of yarn. It was a wonderful experience.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,

Please send me an e-mail on the pictures you have on Web's. Their own site doesn't show all those pictures.

[email protected] 

Thanks, Maisy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Maisy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please send me an e-mail on the pictures you have on Web's. Their own site doesn't show all those pictures.
> 
> ...


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12961-1.html

I think this should do it. I saved them for my trip in July.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,

I have them saved but I wanted to send them to my friend by e-mail but I guess I can't. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Maisy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have them saved but I wanted to send them to my friend by e-mail but I guess I can't. Thanks for the help.


Didn't the link work? If it does you can send her the link. Or print the pictures and send.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

All I can say is WOOOOOW
where is this place -far from Toronto Canada??


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

tjb2 said:


> All I can say is WOOOOOW
> where is this place -far from Toronto Canada??


It's in Massachusetts, in a very interesting area. So quite a ways from Toronto, but an interesting trip.


----------

